# Feeding Freezed Dried crickets



## jor71 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey all, I have been on extreme overdrive reading and learning about Tegus and their habits. I am only a few weeks away from being a proud owner of one and will be posting questions here, in hopes to get some quality answers from everyone here. 

Ok, I am getting my "Tegu shopping list" going and notice I can purchase "Freeze Dried Crickets" in a bottle. I assume this would be wiser, as crickets are known to bite snakes/lizards (from what I read). 

Anyone here have any thoughts on this matter? Any pros or cons?

I will have more questions, but will post them in the proper forum.


Thank you all in advance,
Joe R.


----------



## jntann (Jul 7, 2008)

when I feed mine crickets I would take live ones and smash them and mix them in with some ground turkey then they weren't going 
to bit nothing or excape.


----------



## jntann (Jul 7, 2008)

it is spelled escape you nitwit.............


----------



## PuffDragon (Jul 7, 2008)

What's up, Joe! Joe B here and welcome to the forums. 

You can feed freezed dried crickets no problem. That is if your tegu likes them...mine turned his nose up at them first time and ever since. Some are coated with what they call "flavor" but I think it really turns off reptiles from enjoying them. Tegu's scales are very think and offer a wide array of protection, so I wouldn't worry about it harming your tegu. Besides they really will enjoy the live prey and benefit from the extra stimulus. Not to mention, they will eat the crickets before the crickets eat them.

They are also not as nutritionally complete. A gut loaded cricket will provide alot healther snack then freeze dried.


----------



## Magik (Jul 7, 2008)

Im agreed with puff here as far as stimulus goes I believe the live food increases activity in the animal allowing it to "hunt" however NEVER offer any other live food!


----------



## jor71 (Jul 7, 2008)

wow, thanks for the prompt responses everyone. Ok, for hatchling should I purchase 1/4" crickets? also, I see they sell them (online)in batches of about 250. How long would 250 crickets last for a hatchling (Arg B/W)?


----------



## Magik (Jul 7, 2008)

It really depends on how often you feed him you must remember to mix up his diet too so you cant feed crickets every day throw in a pinkie or two and some small fish as well as ground turkey as far as size of crickets i follow a general rule never feed anything larger than the distance between the eyes to prevent choking...


----------



## jor71 (Jul 7, 2008)

I am planning on getting other foods for him/her, but since the original topic was regarding crickets, I wanted to keep it with them. :-D 

I plan on purchasing pinkies, mealworms, ground turkey, etc. What I will do is perhaps pick a few crickets from a local store and when I find the proper size, I can order bulk online.


Thanks again!!


----------



## Magik (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats perfect hope all goes well with your little guy their great and welcome to the forum(I dont know if you posted before :roll: )


----------



## jor71 (Jul 7, 2008)

cooli said:


> Thats perfect hope all goes well with your little guy their great and welcome to the forum(I dont know if you posted before :roll: )




This is my second post (first post under "Welcome" forum) and thanks for the best wishes. I am so excited and looking forward to receiving him/her!!!


----------



## Mvskokee (Jul 7, 2008)

tegus are amazing you will be pleased


----------

